# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  Nhập khẩu máy CNC hệ FANUC từ Hàn Quốc về Việt Nam

## anhnguyen93nd

Em chào các bác. chẳng là công ty em đang tính chuyển một em Fanuc từ Hàn Quốc về Việt Nam. Mà theo như em biết thì Fanuc sẽ không cho phép chuyển máy sang thị trường khác nếu không có kiểm định hay gì gì đó. Em đang không biết cái kiểm định ấy thì làm ở đâu và làm như thế nào. Vậy có bác nào biết xin chỉ giáo cho em với ạ. Em cám ơn rất nhiều :::

----------


## nhatson

> Em chào các bác. chẳng là công ty em đang tính chuyển một em Fanuc từ Hàn Quốc về Việt Nam. Mà theo như em biết thì Fanuc sẽ không cho phép chuyển máy sang thị trường khác nếu không có kiểm định hay gì gì đó. Em đang không biết cái kiểm định ấy thì làm ở đâu và làm như thế nào. Vậy có bác nào biết xin chỉ giáo cho em với ạ. Em cám ơn rất nhiều :::


them em biết có loại nó có GPS trong máy, ra khỏi chỗ GPS quy định nó ko chạy nữa

----------


## vopminh

Hình như vụ gắn chip GPS cty em cũng có, nghe mấy ổng khè là liên quan đến việc hạn chế sản xuất vũ khí gì đó.

----------


## anhnguyen93nd

> Hình như vụ gắn chip GPS cty em cũng có, nghe mấy ổng khè là liên quan đến việc hạn chế sản xuất vũ khí gì đó.





> them em biết có loại nó có GPS trong máy, ra khỏi chỗ GPS quy định nó ko chạy nữa


đúng rồi các bác ạ, liên quan đến vụ sản xuất vũ khí. phải được fanuc xác nhận và cho phép vs được vận chuyển qua nước khác.
mà em nhỡ vận chuyển rồi thì có sao không các bác nhỉ?

----------

